# Now the oil pressure is jammed high



## professor2112 (Dec 20, 2005)

For a vehicle with 4k miles on it, I'm not happy to be taking it in today to get the oil pressure checked. I guess now two of us on here may have seen stuck oil pressure senders or lubrication system valves quite early. 

My switch to AMSOIL 5w30 and their filter I'm sure isn't the problem. But it is a funny coincidence I just switched over a week ago. Then the pressure went erratic, and now it's stuck on HIGH. 

I'll post the diagnosis and resolution!


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

it's the sender unit. I had to replace mine.


----------



## professor2112 (Dec 20, 2005)

*sender unit !!*

Yup, a 60 dollar sender unit. get 'er back today with a fresh one. 

We may have identified an early problem on this generation of frontiers. Watch your oil pressures !! If it's stuck on high and you have a cheap filter (heck even a good one), the pressure can blow out the filter.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

well, while that is sorta true, usually high oil pressure will cause the filter bypass to open and allow un-filtered oil to travel through the engine... not blow out the filter...

secondly, a high read off a bad sender doesn't mean there is actually high oil pressure in the system. Infact, high oil pressure is pretty far fetched to even be possible to happen, since the oil pump is still mechanical. I can't think of ANYTHING that could go wrong that would cause high oil pressure. Usually any of those types of problems will result in low oil pressure... even worse of a problem.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> well, while that is sorta true, usually high oil pressure will cause the filter bypass to open and allow un-filtered oil to travel through the engine... not blow out the filter...
> 
> secondly, a high read off a bad sender doesn't mean there is actually high oil pressure in the system. Infact, high oil pressure is pretty far fetched to even be possible to happen, since the oil pump is still mechanical. I can't think of ANYTHING that could go wrong that would cause high oil pressure. Usually any of those types of problems will result in low oil pressure... even worse of a problem.


exactly...

high oil pressure can occur when the pressure regulator malfunctions.


----------

